# Hostapd disconnecting my clients

## voncloft

I keep getting the following codes:

```

Feb  9 13:57:39 voncloft hostapd[9001]: wlp5s0: STA 00:1b:b1:ef:76:7f RADIUS: starting accounting session F2D447A252034652

Feb  9 13:57:39 voncloft hostapd[9001]: wlp5s0: STA 00:1b:b1:ef:76:7f WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)

Feb  9 13:58:24 voncloft hostapd[9001]: wlp5s0: STA 00:1b:b1:ef:76:7f IEEE 802.11: disassociated

Feb  9 13:58:25 voncloft hostapd[9001]: wlp5s0: STA 00:1b:b1:ef:76:7f IEEE 802.11: authenticated

Feb  9 13:58:25 voncloft hostapd[9001]: wlp5s0: STA 00:1b:b1:ef:76:7f IEEE 802.11: associated (aid 1)

Feb  9 13:58:25 voncloft hostapd[9001]: wlp5s0: STA 00:1b:b1:ef:76:7f RADIUS: starting accounting session 9A328A6E2CD5FCEE

Feb  9 13:58:25 voncloft hostapd[9001]: wlp5s0: STA 00:1b:b1:ef:76:7f WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)

Feb  9 13:58:27 voncloft hostapd[9001]: wlp5s0: STA f4:06:69:f1:66:b1 IEEE 802.11: disassociated due to inactivity

Feb  9 13:58:28 voncloft hostapd[9001]: wlp5s0: STA f4:06:69:f1:66:b1 IEEE 802.11: deauthenticated due to inactivity (timer DEAUTH/REMOVE)

Feb  9 13:59:10 voncloft hostapd[9001]: wlp5s0: STA 00:1b:b1:ef:76:7f IEEE 802.11: disassociated

```

What is happening?

My /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf config

```

interface=wlp5s0

hw_mode=g

channel=10

ieee80211d=1

country_code=US

ieee80211n=1

wmm_enabled=1

ssid=VDOMAIN

auth_algs=1

wpa=2

wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

rsn_pairwise=CCMP

wpa_passphrase=edited for reasons

```

----------

## bbgermany

Try setting a higher inactivity for the hostapd:

I have:

```

# time in seconds

ap_max_inactivity=1200

```

greets, bb

----------

## voncloft

Tried it .... didn't work.

This "did work" for a few days....then just stopped.

I am doing a reinstall of my system.....and a new card installed.

Starting from scratch....will post results.

----------

